# New to thos and filled with questions



## jkrupp (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all, I have finally convinced my wife into letting us build a chicken coop out back and am looking for some advice. To start I am only "allowed" to get 4 birds but will hopefully expand if/when we are able to move outside of town. I have been looking at TSC and have found a coop I like alot and is aesthetically pleasing enough that my wife will like it too. It's the advantek tower. It says its good for 4 chickens but if anyone has one of these and can reassure me that it won't be too small that would be great. I plan on building a 10x10 run for them, will that be big enough? And lastly what breeds of chicken will be best for someone new to raising birds? I have 4 children(8, 4, 2, 6months) so I need some that are good with kids too. We like buff Orpington for sure and I was thinking maybe a barred rock or Dominique and a red like a Rhode Island or maybe a buckeye since we are in Ohio. Any help you can provide would be great.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Run size is great! I'm not much help on the coop part. Just a bit of advice, to me its better to go a bit bigger than you think you'll need in case you do decide to get more later. Those chickens are so addicting as you have them for awhile and learn more about them and other breeds available. I started with 6 chicks 3 years ago. Somehow this darn chicken math has me at 9 chickens and now 2 ducks as well. 

Orpington's are a good breed as are Barred Rock & Rhode Island. All three are hardy and very family/kid friendly. Easter eggers, Ameraucana, and Australorps are a few more great breeds that are equally hardy for all weather and very friendly. I've have all the breeds listed but Orpinton's. Have heard a lot of good things about that breed from others I know locally. Hope this helps answer a few of your questions. Congratulations on joining the land of chickenhood. You and your family will be so happy to have made this decision. Chickens are a lot of fun. They're full of personality, smart, great for the garden, and yes - they will come when you call them by name if you work with them - same as a dog.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi welcome newcomer  I'm Olivia and I also just got my chickies!! I think u should make the coop a bit bigger then u think u need because trust me u will get more as u find the different breeds....also for ur chicken breeds. It depends on if u want a really good layer or a pet or anything in between...if u want them for the eggs then get I would get acondas, Rhode Island reds, or any hibred that TSC has. If u r looking for meat birds then get Cornish or a hibred. If u r looking for merely a pet then get silkies or frizzled ( these also lay eggs just not as rapid) 
Hope u have a good time with ur chicks

Olivia


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

jkrupp said:


> Hi all, I have finally convinced my wife into letting us build a chicken coop out back and am looking for some advice. To start I am only "allowed" to get 4 birds but will hopefully expand if/when we are able to move outside of town. I have been looking at TSC and have found a coop I like alot and is aesthetically pleasing enough that my wife will like it too. It's the advantek tower. It says its good for 4 chickens but if anyone has one of these and can reassure me that it won't be too small that would be great. I plan on building a 10x10 run for them, will that be big enough? And lastly what breeds of chicken will be best for someone new to raising birds? I have 4 children(8, 4, 2, 6months) so I need some that are good with kids too. We like buff Orpington for sure and I was thinking maybe a barred rock or Dominique and a red like a Rhode Island or maybe a buckeye since we are in Ohio. Any help you can provide would be great.


Welcome! The coop is probably big enough, and this way they don't get cold. The run is surely big enough. I would recommend a harty bird. Orpingtons and any reds like Rhode Island or New Hampshire reds, or a barred rock and australorps are good starter breeds. Welcome!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Run size is great! I'm not much help on the coop part. Just a bit of advice, to me its better to go a bit bigger than you think you'll need in case you do decide to get more later. Those chickens are so addicting as you have them for awhile and learn more about them and other breeds available. I started with 6 chicks 3 years ago. Somehow this darn chicken math has me at 9 chickens and now 2 ducks as well.
> 
> Orpington's are a good breed as are Barred Rock & Rhode Island. All three are hardy and very family/kid friendly. Easter eggers, Ameraucana, and Australorps are a few more great breeds that are equally hardy for all weather and very friendly. I've have all the breeds listed but Orpinton's. Have heard a lot of good things about that breed from others I know locally. Hope this helps answer a few of your questions. Congratulations on joining the land of chickenhood. You and your family will be so happy to have made this decision. Chickens are a lot of fun. They're full of personality, smart, great for the garden, and yes - they will come when you call them by name if you work with them - same as a dog.


I agree with 7chicks


----------



## jkrupp (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you guys for the input. I was looking at larger coops (6-8 chicken capacity) but my wife knows my tendency to push boundaries and she picked the tower since it says up to 4 chickens lol. As far as egg laying vs pets we want both! I definitely like the idea of a pet that gives back and I have 3 growing boys to feed and they eat eggs like nobodies business.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Warm welcome from a fellow Buckeye! 
I also recently started raising chicks. I couldn't decide, so I have a mixed flock of a Barred Rock, Buff Orpington, and Red Sex Links (which are a Rhode Island Red mix). Nothing wrong with having more than one breed at a time. 
The only "problem" I foresee for you is getting out of TSC with only 4. Their minimum is 6.


----------



## chickers (Mar 20, 2013)

jkrupp said:


> Hi all, I have finally convinced my wife into letting us build a chicken coop out back and am looking for some advice. To start I am only "allowed" to get 4 birds but will hopefully expand if/when we are able to move outside of town. I have been looking at TSC and have found a coop I like alot and is aesthetically pleasing enough that my wife will like it too. It's the advantek tower. It says its good for 4 chickens but if anyone has one of these and can reassure me that it won't be too small that would be great. I plan on building a 10x10 run for them, will that be big enough? And lastly what breeds of chicken will be best for someone new to raising birds? I have 4 children(8, 4, 2, 6months) so I need some that are good with kids too. We like buff Orpington for sure and I was thinking maybe a barred rock or Dominique and a red like a Rhode Island or maybe a buckeye since we are in Ohio. Any help you can provide would be great.


 *I like my buff brahma she is the sweetest bird so pretty and round.*
*Kimmie*


----------



## jkrupp (Mar 17, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> Warm welcome from a fellow Buckeye!
> I also recently started raising chicks. I couldn't decide, so I have a mixed flock of a Barred Rock, Buff Orpington, and Red Sex Links (which are a Rhode Island Red mix). Nothing wrong with having more than one breed at a time.
> The only "problem" I foresee for you is getting out of TSC with only 4. Their minimum is 6.


Good an excuse to get more already! Lol


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Definitely get the bigger coop. You both will never regret it. I have a mixed flock. I have nine chickens. 2 silkies, black Australorp rooster (sweetheart), Easter egger ( beautiful green egg), barred rock (top hen but sweet), buff Orpington, buff giant Cochin ( love her), buff laced polish (small but has been a great layer), and my white leghorn ( huge white egg every day). I have three boys too so I know you will never regret getting eggs every day to eat.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Since your only allowed 4, I would make a list of the traits you want i.e egg color, size of egg, cold or heat tolerance, good temperment, ect. Then check this list to see what breec fits your needs. From there you can narrow it down. You can look for chicks on craigslist, poultry swaps, hatcheries (some have a min order of 3 but I would stay away from Meyer), or find breeders. 
http://www.greengardenchicken.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=66_72

Just so you know this is not a complete list but a good start. Or you can google things like "cold hardy chicken breeds" " docile chicken breeds" ect.

Good luck.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats! All of the breeds mentioned are great birds, honestly I think if you handle them a lot from the time they are little they will do great with your kids. My 2 yr old grandson goes out and chases mine and helps collect eggs. I always have to catch a few to let him pet them. He has only been pecked once, by my Rhode Island Red. She was in a nesting box while we went in to get eggs. My grandson stuck his finger right in her face, she didnt like that. It didnt hurt him, he laughed actually. I just think it is a great experience for little ones. They are just going to love it.


----------



## jkrupp (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you guys. I went to TSC tonight to pick up my chicks but they are all out!!! She said hopefully tomorrow or Friday they will have some in. Looks like we have mama talked into 6 since that's what we have to buy from there and the nearest hatchery to us is a 2 hour drive. So hopefully we will begin out chicken raising journey by the end of the week


----------

